# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > حرفه ای: عدم اجرای برنامه رویfpga  جدید

## cemetry1918

سلام من می خوام برنامه اجرایی  را از روی کارت حافظه CF  یک fpga بردارم و  بروی ی fpga دیگر بریزم اما وقتی کپی می کنم یا اینکه  image می گیرم  برنامه روی fpga جدید اجرا نمی شود لطفا کمک کنید

----------

